# Cisco Linksys E1200 router problems



## gfolkins (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Cisco Linksys E1200 wireless-N router.

Here's the problem:

Very frequently, it kicks me off the internet for usually up to 30 seconds at a time, and puts me back on without me even having to do anything.

The Network icon in the notification area in the bottom right hand corner of my screen will almost always look like this:










Quite frequently, though, I will get an exclamation mark inside a triangle with a message instead saying No internet access (I don't have a screenshot).

If I give it a few seconds, usually never more than a minute (30 seconds on average it seems), it corrects itself and gives me back internet access.

This happens *very frequently*, and is very annoying if I am downloading something from itunes, watching something on Netflix, or playing a high-bandwidth game on Facebook.

Does anyone have any suggestions about how to fix this problem? Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see if its a dns issue
post the results from the following ping tests when working and then repeat all the tests when it disconnects and post the results

the ipconfig /all will identify the default gateway - which you can then use for one of the three ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## gfolkins (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I've followed your steps, and here's what I've gotten:

From ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FOLGER0912
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-26-B6-E4-AC-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-65-30-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-E4-AC-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::78d4:aff:e18f:a278%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 07, 2012 3:26:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 08, 2012 7:56:09 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890934
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-92-60-94-00-26-B6-E4-AC-BC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.71.255.198
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2888:1ccf:9c03:9322(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2888:1ccf:9c03:9322%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ping of the default gateway from ipconfig:

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 0ms

Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.115.105] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.115.105: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.115.105: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.115.105: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=50
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.115.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 75ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 80ms

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 52ms

Something else odd is that sometimes when I do have internet, I can only go to certain sites. For example, sometimes I can go to Wikipedia, other times I can't go to Wikipedia, but can go to other sites like Google. If I wait a while, sometimes sites that were not accessible earlier become accessible. So basically, sometimes it lets me get onto certain websites, other times it won't let me. When my browser won't let me on a certain website and I try to use Ping, it doesn't work either.

I have also done full scans using Microsoft Security Essentials, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, and Sbybot Search and Destroy, and all three programs say I have no infections or suspicious items.

I think that's everything you asked me to do. It doesn't make much sense to me, and I appreciate any direction you can give me. 
Thank you,
Gerald


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets try setting up an open dns on the PC - here a link how

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## gfolkins (Mar 7, 2012)

The Google public DNS has been working good so far. I've had no issues with it yet. 

If I do run into the same problems, is there something I should try next?

Thank you for your assistance. It's been extremely helpful!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> If I do run into the same problems, is there something I should try next?


 repeat the ping tests, get the ISP to do a line quality test

you may want to put the DNS server IPs into the router itself , incase anyone else has the issues , or you can leave on the PC , it should still work on any other network


----------



## gfolkins (Mar 7, 2012)

It looks like I may have spoke too soon. I had a very long period of time where it was stable, so I assumed everything was okay; however, a little while ago it was back up to it's same old tricks. I do find the Google DNS service a little bit faster, but I'm still getting kicked off for brief periods of time. 

If I wait 30-60 seconds on average, I seem to get re-connected without doing anything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are there other devices on the system that also lose connection
whats the lights status on the modem or the router?

if you connect by cable to the router does it work ok

the ping tests will tell if still a DNS issue

also a line quality test - from your ISP

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality
also as you are on wireless , lets see an xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## gfolkins (Mar 7, 2012)

My secondary laptop has the same issues. There is a desktop on the network that belongs to someone else, but it only had the problem once, maybe twice.

The line quality test on dslreports.com tells me my ip address is not pingable, and when I go ahead to perform a limited test, it says "Alert: Turing tested you were found wanting". I'm not sure what that means.

This is the screenshot from Xirrus. Mine is the Linksys highlighted in Orange at the top. The signal is 57, and you suggested I need 70 or better... That could be a problem.










I ran the three tests from Xirrus, and here are the results:




























For the speed test, I'm paying for up to 18 Mbps download, and 512Kbps upload. I'm not quite getting what I'm paying for!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The signal is 57, and you suggested I need 70 or better... That could be a problem.


no thats fine as the numbers are negative so -57 is better than -70


> There is a desktop on the network that belongs to someone else, but it only had the problem once, maybe twice.


how is that connected

i would log into the router and change the wireless channel to use 1


----------

